# Farmhouse rooms - need ideas pls!



## Bobinhouston (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a foyer, hallways, kitchen, dining area....what else can I do? Need a couple of more spaces filled.

And really want a good looking entrance to the house/foyer. pls offer ideas for this area where we likely will have an actor tell the story/theme to spook them and tie things together.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a tombstone shaped door with coffin style handles, and maybe a "Jacob Marley" style knocker. With an actor poking his/her face through a hole in the door. and their face made up to look like aged brass or bronze. With them standing still and eyes shut, it makes the knocker seem fancy but still in the range of normal. When your guide or leader uses the knocker the face/knocker comes alive and screams or yells at the guide for disturbing them, then the door (and actor) swing in/open to allow the guests.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Farmhouses have bedrooms, a pantry, and usually bathrooms. Since it's presumably "haunted", it could have a torture/butcher room. My grandfather had a butcher shop adjacent to the house (including walk in freezer), plus various sheds with tack, tools and equipment. 

There is no end to the permutations involving farm tools and a deranged imagination.

I guess it comes down to the story and the intent. It occurs to me you could be planning a "vintage" Halloween thing, with smiling jack o lanterns, happy scarecrows, and home made popcorn balls. I doubt it though.


----------



## Bobinhouston (Jul 28, 2013)

justjim....you guessed right. no smiling anything at my place. spooky, creepy, scary all the way. butcher shop and freezer on-site? i guess so back in the old days, that makes sense. thanks


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

for the foyer you could do something like a fortuneteller aka gypsy display, crystal ball, wegie board ( I know I spelled it wrong it starts with a Q but can never remember how to spell it lol) that sort of thing.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

rabid farm animals/dogs/cats/rats... and don't forget the howling coyotes, crows, and mooing dead cows with glowing eyes- a zombie old MacDonalds farm...


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

You could have a backstory that the farmer who lived/lives there made scarecrows out of real people, so there could be a room with straw and burlap and other scarecrow materials covered in blood. Have a couple of scarecrows with exposed bone/guts lying around, ready to go out to the field.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I keep thinking the cabin in the movie "wrong turn" slaughtering tools everywhere, jars full of misc body parts/pieces in the ice chest, maybe some animal skins hanging to dry, you could even have furniture that looks like it's made out of bones lashed together


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are some ideas...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33213&highlight=farm+rooms
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33703&highlight=farm+rooms
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33703&highlight=farm+rooms


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

How about a smokehouse? You could have a small room with body parts or creepy looking pigs heads hanging up. You could even use a fogger for the 'smoke'.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Farmhouse Creepy Idea*

Every farm house has rocking chairs, im talking the old cloth ones.
You can get those at any thrift store for just a few bucks.
Just super old junk furniture will set the scene.
Check local listings for free broken furniture on curb watches.
Dried corn stalks really make a good back drop and there again either free or dirt cheap.
Old clothes, old labels on caned goods, make a fake double barrel shotgun out of PVC pipes and have that hanging on the wall, ect.
The farm house scene can be done super cheap.
Its all a matter of how detailed you want to go.
Just remember old.


----------



## Bobinhouston (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks for the good ideas
building 15 or so scarecrows
bought clearance costumes from spirit - good value. they have jackets,ponchos and coats and will use gnarly sticks for arms, pumpkin and skulls for faces. trying to creep out good torsos......really want creeped out scarecrows here.....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bobinhouston said:


> "... and will use gnarly sticks for arms..."


Go gather up some smaller oak branches. They make great, truly organic looking creepy figures. I used oak branches for my Blaircrows. If I were making scarecrows, I'd use smaller oak branches/sticks than pictured below.


----------



## Bobinhouston (Jul 28, 2013)

very cool. i like pumpkinrot.com look also. some talented peeps creating those


----------

